
You Can’t Trust What You Read About Nutrition - shawndumas
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/you-cant-trust-what-you-read-about-nutrition/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10851843](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10851843)
150+ comments

~~~
shawndumas
funny, mine was first...

